# The Middlemen



## edott (Jul 17, 2008)

I have caught a couple episode of the new 'the middlemen' series and it seeems quite entertaining. kind of a low budget men in black. anyone else see it. comes on ABC family.


----------



## dekket (Jul 17, 2008)

Is that the one about the Political Staffers?


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope

It's a comedy show about a "superhero" called The Middleman who fights strange crime. For instance the last episode was about Zombies who craved Trout insead of brains.

Previous episodes have included a gang of mexican Libre wrestlers and Aliens addicted to plastic surgery.

The Middleman - TV.com

It's vaguely amusing, but not groundbreaking.


----------

